# Ripped out Canine



## Keakins2 (Jun 28, 2013)

My Australian Cattle dog evidently ripped out one of her upper canines today. My wife found it on the floor today. The only way I can think this may have happened is when she runs full speed up and down the fence-line barking and chomping at the neighbors dogs. She must have gotten it caught in the fence enough to rip it out and then it fell out in the house. 

Question is, what can I do about it? She doesn't appear to be in pain and doesn't yelp when I touch the area the tooth previously occupied. As is true to her nature, this hasn't slowed her down a bit and as of yet, I can find no blood anywhere. It appears to have ripped the entire tooth out, root and all. Obviously we can't put it back. Is my best course of action to just let it heal? I really can't afford a huge vet bill at the moment but will find the funds if necessary. Is there anything I can giver her? I'm sure it's uncomfortable for her even though she isn't showing it. She is 8 years old and weighs in around 45 lbs. Any input or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

If it looks fresh, I would consider maybe getting some antibiotics from the vet. Or you could just watch and wait to see what happens. I bye a lot of medication from Costco for my dogs. They have a prescription club that you can sign up for -even for your dog if there is no insurance involved. It saves quite a bit of money off of Costco's already low prices. And no, my vet doesn't care. I have quite a few dogs, so he makes his $$ on other things.


----------



## Keakins2 (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks Susan, I'm a Costco member and fan. I'll stop in there and check it out. I feel bad for her. Might need to get her some soft food for the next few days.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Ouch! Can make yourself a necklace out of it. lol Hope she heals up quickly.


----------



## jwdavis (Nov 26, 2004)

The dog should be fine without antibiotics, although it may be suffering from periodontitis if it is loosing an adult, long rooted tooth like a canine. I'm not a vet, but I am a dentist.


----------



## Keakins2 (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for the sentiment. I had actually thought about the necklace thing or maybe attaching it to her collar. 
She seems to be doing fine with it and still eats her dog bisquit without too much difficulty. Drinks a lot which I'm assuming is good, keeps it flushed out.


----------



## Keakins2 (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks JW. The tooth actually looks pretty clean and healthy. The cut in the side of her gum lends to the thought that it was ripped out. If you could see these dogs going at it up and down the fence, you'd have a good understanding of why I think she must have gotten it caught on the fence while running. Good news is the wound appears clean and she drinks plenty so keeps it flushed. We're just glad she's taking it so well.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

As long as the entire root came out and there is not a broken root tip up there it will heal up fine without antibiotics. However, the tooth must have been weakened prior to it getting torn out. That tooth is very tough and is more likely to break than to come out by the root. Let me tell you extracting a healthy canine tooth root is a long difficult, tedious procedure.


----------



## Keakins2 (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks Doc. From the looks of the photo, would you say it all came out? It appears to be complete with no breaks or jagged edges. She still appears to be fine, no swelling, no irritation, no tenderness and she is eating as regular as she did before so we're thinking she is weathering this just fine. With the lack of any symptoms or effects of the loss, should we be concerned about jaw bone damage?

We really appreciate any advice. Gotta say, in 30 years of owning dogs, I've never come across this before.


----------

